# Google Maps & Phone Memory



## Kassie (Sep 13, 2014)

Does the phone memory & RAM affect the loading speed of Google Maps?

I'm using an older Android phone that only has 1GB of RAM and 1.3 GB for internal storage (already full). I've noticed that Google Maps takes a long time to load and get going when I hit "Navigate" from both the Uber and Lyft apps.

This is annoying because once I start the ride, if I don't know where the destination is exactly, I have to ask the passenger if we're going left or right, etc. because Google Maps is still loading. And if I seat still until GMaps loads completely, the passengers get testy because the ride has already started. 

So my question is, will a new phone with better RAM & Memory capacity speed up Google Maps, or is this loading problem an issue with the apps? Does Google Maps load right away for you, and if so, which phone are you using?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Yes, your phone is slow... I used a cheap LG phone until May that was a dog too, I am on Tmobile with a sim card so I bought a new Motorola G LTE from Motorola's website

MUCH better / faster, around $240.00 shipped to my door. I own it outright, no contract.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Last week I just got a HTC One M8 on Amazon for $50, on AT&T's website it was $200. Only took 2 days to arrive via UPS. Its a lot of phone for the money. I don't know if I'll ever order another phone straight from AT&T again.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I bought a mid grade no contract, the LG Volt. Runs everything pretty smoothly, I figured any newer phone should be able to handle it, but I did avoid the $50 phones just in case they were a little underpowered. $150 for the phone and $35/mo for no contract unlimited data under Virgin...nice than the Uber phone and cheaper than what they are charging.


----------



## sdrivingman3122 (Nov 18, 2014)

hi kassie, yes you need a fast phone to switch between apps and google maps or waze. 2 gb or 3 gb memory. i'm using nexus 5

my recommendation for android is moto x 2014 or nexus 5. I had a 2014 moto g but 1gb of memory and the phone was too slow for me. I actually lost customers because i was getting notified late!


----------

